

BMW-Powered Hover Bike..Yes, Please - wallacrw
http://gearpatrol.com/blog/2011/06/09/bmw-powered-twin-rotorhoverbike/

======
pitchups
Looks like a cool concept. But so far haven't found any videos of a hoverbike
in flight; Looks more like proof-of-concept at this point.

